
63,000 people have cancelled their Model 3 orders so far - partingshots
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-model-3-cancellations-how-many-2017-8
======
lawrenceyan
What percentage of these preorders will actually convert into Model 3 buyers I
wonder? It'd be interesting to see some kind of visualization on the rate of
churn for Model 3 orders from Tesla.

------
alexanat
I am one of those 63,000.

I preordered out of sheer excitement. After spending the time to sit down and
work it all out realistically, I decided that a new car could wait.

~~~
angryasian
I'm in this same boat. Really who knows when self driving cars will be
legalized, and by the end of next year I imagine there will be a lot more cars
with auto pilot. Although I am expected to receive one in November based on my
reservation number, so I'm still considering it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'll buy your reservation at face value if you decide you don't want it.

------
meri_dian
How many new superchargers is Tesla planning on installing over the next few
years?

